# 2007 Honda Foreman Oil Change info



## Lances21

I need to know how may quarts it holds and is 10w 40 a good oil to use. i also wanted to know do you screw the oil dipstick in to check the oil or just push it to the threads and check it


----------



## Polaris425

Ok in the 05 & 06 Foreman 500 owners manual it says check it WITHOUT screwing it in.....

Says use 10W-40, 2.5 Quarts.

I would imagine it's the same for 07's.


----------



## tacoma_2002

^^ x's 2 

I've bought 3 hondas new...the last being my '08 Foreman...each time at the dealership they tell you NOT to screw it in to check the oil level.


----------



## Lances21

would synthetic oil be fine to run in it ams oil brand ok


----------



## Polaris425

I'm sure it would be fine just don't get something too thick.


----------

